# Mobile IGP 34xM (0x4337)



## AlexLG (Feb 20, 2005)

HI

I've the compaq presario 2115ea with the radeon mobility IGP 34xM (0x4337).

When I run Atitool as default it appears below the 2 slide:
Core: 182,98 Mhz
Memory: 0.00 Mhz

but on the property I can see the Memory clock is set to 133Mhz is correct?
And anyone that have the same card. has tried to overclock this?

Thanks
AlexLg


----------

